# Cinesamples Piano in Blue COMPLETE UPDATE



## Cinesamples (Aug 17, 2012)

http://dist.cinesamples.com/pianoinblueupdate/

*NEW Piano in Blue v2 Complete Update*

*Hammer Action Control*
We added a “Sample Start” knob, located next to the Direct/Tape switch, which will cut into the samples of the sustains by 20ms — this adjustment will remove all of the hammer/finger noise from the instrument. While we do not recommend using this feature, for those with lag issues, this addition can be useful to make the piano more “pop-like” — however, it will remove the “weighted” feel of the piano.

*Tape Sample Replace*
We have re-recorded all the sample sets back through a physical (not a plugin) Studer tape machine with better leveling to remove the “crunch” on the top velocities. ALL samples have been replaced for the tape setting. We also painstakingly re-denoised all of the samples, so there is very little tape noise buildup in the background. We highly recommend adding a bit of tape noise back in to blend the samples together. You will notice some tape artifacts in some of the samples, but this is part of the natural sound of using tape.

*Individual De-noising of V1 Direct Samples*
There were a few samples in the Direct patch that were too noisy or had low frequency bumps — these samples have been addressed and fixed.

*Sample Fix — F4, Velocity 101-110, Direct-Room*
There was a modulated distortion noise on this note — this noise has been
removed.

*91-110 quick release velocities*
There were issues with the shorter release samples being too quiet in this region — this issue has been fixed.
Various minor adjustments to ADSR curves and some minor volume tweaks on individual samples.

*Added CC11 (Expression) control*

Thanks everyone for your feedback.
Cinesamples Team


----------



## Wibben (Aug 17, 2012)

Sweet! Funny enough, I pretty much just bought Piano in Blue, so I might not appreciate the tweaks as much as I should, but it sure sounds awesome 
Can I remove the old v1 library after getting v2? Couldn't find anything about that in the documentation. Not to turn this into a support forum, hehe


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Wibben, 

Yes, this is a complete download, so you can toss the old v1 library.

MP


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 17, 2012)

Downloading now!
Thanks


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job on this VI !


----------



## Wibben (Aug 17, 2012)

CineSamples @ 2012-08-17 said:


> Hi Wibben,
> 
> Yes, this is a complete download, so you can toss the old v1 library.
> 
> MP



Thanks!

I really love this library, btw


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Mikes, thanks for this update! Very cool of you to do this. 

New Karma points for both of you. :wink:


----------



## benmrx (Aug 17, 2012)

I just got PiB during the sale recently and love the sound. In fact, I really like the sound of the 'tape' samples on V1 already. I like the crunch/dirt. Maybe not for big orchestral pieces, but for almost everything else! Is there a way to keep the same tape samples but still get the updated interface...... I know, I know, you can never please everyone


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 17, 2012)

Excellent, simply excellent!


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 17, 2012)

Great! Can somebody tell me how big the new download is?!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 17, 2012)

marcotronic @ Fri Aug 17 said:


> Great! Can somebody tell me how big the new download is?!
> 
> Thanks a lot!



It's _around_ 8.4gigs.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Aug 17, 2012)

Excited for the "Sample Start" knob! Thanks for this.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 17, 2012)

Ha, so my favourite piano (with 1928) is re-freshed... GREAT news! Thanks, guys.


----------



## dannthr (Aug 17, 2012)

I can't get it to generate an update link. :-\


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, I am also curious about having V1 and V2 available on the same machine.

What is this situation?

Thanks,

Mr A


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 17, 2012)

dannthr @ Fri Aug 17 said:


> I can't get it to generate an update link. :-\



Hi Dan, 

Send us an email if you haven't already [email protected]

Sorry, just saw your VI post now.

MP


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 17, 2012)

Mr. Anxiety @ Fri Aug 17 said:


> Yes, I am also curious about having V1 and V2 available on the same machine.
> 
> What is this situation?
> 
> ...



Hey Mr. A,

The two sample sets V1 and V2 are labelled identically. It is a direct sample replace. So what you can do is swap out the location of the samples, and Kontakt will reference whatever is in that samples folder. Send us an note at [email protected] and we'll help you further.

Mike


----------



## Ryan Scully (Aug 17, 2012)

Great update - Big thanks guys!




Ryan


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds beautiful,if only I could play the piano 1/2 as nice as it sounds........
Awesome VI !!


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 17, 2012)

rystro @ Fri Aug 17 said:


> marcotronic @ Fri Aug 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Great! Can somebody tell me how big the new download is?!
> ...



thanks, mate!

Marco


----------



## Blakus (Aug 18, 2012)

Fantastic update! The new tape samples are just amazing, thank you guys <3 Such a beautiful instrument.


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Standby for some free goodies and updates for CineBrass PRO and CineOrch. Those are next on the docket.

MP


----------



## adg21 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cool cool.
Just to say I didn't receive an email about the piano in blue update, you should notify by email too for folks that don't check here often (unlike me). Maybe it's just me though.
Looking forward to the Pro update!


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 18, 2012)

This update hasn't half caused me some aggro.
Because my isp didn't like my big downloads they decided to put the brakes on. I thought, hmm maybe I should try a downloader app that'll allow restarts. Big mistake, 'cause I caught the babylon bug. It's taken me hours to clear it.
Maybe tomorrow I'll listen to v2 of this great piano. c'est la vie.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 18, 2012)

GREAT update. For me the best thing about the update was the denoise. No longer is there a ton of build up of noise when the voice count gets high. Really nice!


----------



## star.keys (Aug 19, 2012)

This is amazing update - love that sound routed through the tape!!
Thanks Cinesamples team!


----------



## playz123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent update and a real improvement too. As others have stated, the tape samples are MUCH better and I truly love the sound of this piano. It can almost change personalities, depending on how it's played and the music performed. Thanks very much Cinesamples!


----------



## ThomasL (Aug 19, 2012)

The tape samples sound really good. However, when playing the higher velocities in the range of F#3 to E4 you gradually hear the sound shift to the left as you play harder.

Support ticket filed...


----------



## HDJK (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds promising, can't wait to test v2 tonight. And yes, an email for owners with a short heads-up would have been nice :wink: 

Thanks!


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 20, 2012)

HDJK @ Sun Aug 19 said:


> Sounds promising, can't wait to test v2 tonight. And yes, an email for owners with a short heads-up would have been nice :wink:
> 
> Thanks!



Email going out today. Just giving Vi-Control/Facebook/Twitter folks the heads up.

We wanted to make sure this new update system was working before blasting to the world. 

Sounds like everything worked okay for you guys?

Thanks all!

MP


----------



## JohannesR (Aug 20, 2012)

CineSamples @ Mon Aug 20 said:


> HDJK @ Sun Aug 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds promising, can't wait to test v2 tonight. And yes, an email for owners with a short heads-up would have been nice :wink:
> ...



Thought I´d let you know that if you have an empty space in front of/back of the serial number, which is all too common when you copy/paste, it won´t work. The "generating files" window opens, but does not disappear. It took some time to figure that out.


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah ha! Thanks for the heads up... will fix.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 20, 2012)

This piano now sounds so good I'm thinking about learning to play.
No! it's not sarcasm I'm just too honest for my own good.


----------



## HDJK (Aug 20, 2012)

CineSamples @ Mon Aug 20 said:


> Email going out today. Just giving Vi-Control/Facebook/Twitter folks the heads up.
> 
> We wanted to make sure this new update system was working before blasting to the world.
> 
> ...



Great! Everything worked just fine here


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 20, 2012)

JohannesR @ Mon Aug 20 said:


> CineSamples @ Mon Aug 20 said:
> 
> 
> > HDJK @ Sun Aug 19 said:
> ...



I checked to see that this was not happening in my case (the serial and email appear in the middle of the page but there is nothing before or after that can be deleted). However, whatever I do, I get the following message:


"One moment please while we generate your links.
This may take up to 1 minute" 

and then I get the spinning wheel in perpetuity, and nothing ever gets generated. I guess I'm the only one? I've already mentioned it to customer support.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks for the update! i really like the new tape samples. i never noticed the preset menu for the different convolutions until now... 
a really nice piano


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Mikes - a brilliant and useful update.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 21, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Mon Aug 20 said:


> JohannesR @ Mon Aug 20 said:
> 
> 
> > CineSamples @ Mon Aug 20 said:
> ...



you're not the only one. i had the same annoying problem. i switched PC and it worked fine on the other. i think it may have to do with IE9...


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 21, 2012)

don't think so, I'm on Mac, tried it on Safari and Firefox.

Tech support says they're on it.


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks all. We have resolved the issue. There was a small typo in the backend script on the website.

This only effected a small number of users.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Aug 22, 2012)

CineSamples @ Wed Aug 22 said:


> Thanks all. We have resolved the issue. There was a small typo in the backend script on the website.
> 
> This only effected a small number of users.



Still not working for me on Win 7, IE9.

I'll try on another computer - but this will most likely be the same as the above spec.

Graham


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi graham, drop us a line at [email protected] if you haven't already. 

We will get you fixed up quick.

Mike


----------



## dinerdog (Aug 22, 2012)

My "go to" piano. Thanks for the pleasant surprise: >


----------



## benmrx (Aug 22, 2012)

Finally got around to installing the update. Amazing job. I also have to agree the new tape samples are VERY nice! It almost makes me sound like I know what I'm doing!.... almost...


----------



## Steve Steele (Aug 22, 2012)

CineSamples @ Sat Aug 18 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Standby for some free goodies and updates for CineBrass PRO and CineOrch. Those are next on the docket.
> 
> MP



CineOrch update?? Awesome!! Diminished or 7th chords (preferably diminished) would be very useful. If your going to get into 7th chords of any "necessary" flavor (minor, dom, half-dim, or even the 6-5-3, 6-4-3 aug-sixth chords), any of these that are used in "typical" cadential situations would be really great. Or if you want to draw the line at Bach's most used 7th chord types, that would seem logical.

There is so much you guys could do with this library that it almost could never be complete. How far do you go with this lib? "Period" chords, Debussy/Ravel, Bartok/Stravinsky maybe, but then that would leave the door way too wide open for "if we include this, we have to include that" type of problem. Maybe this goes way beyond the intention of this library, and probably is where the composer should be doing the work anyway.

As far as the manual goes, not a big deal, but perhaps to save time for the user who doesn't use CineOrch _everyday_, include either via the keyboard coloring, and/or adding to the notation in the reference manual, more info about the voicing changes in the Tutti Chords patch. Example, A1 to Bb1, etc.. a visual cue that a voicing change is occurring there for the sole reason to make much quicker work out of a lib that's made for quick work.

And, I know it was just a typo but I thought I would point it out if it hasn't already been so.. In the Low Chords description you say, ...while the higher key ranges are in the first inversion, having the 3rd in the bass. In classical music theory, these chords are known as “6/4 chords”.... maybe just changing that to 6 or 6/3? Hey, at least I read the manual!

Sorry for so many words. CineOrch is always in use here but I never see it being discussed. I really look forward to an update to CineOrch because for some reason I thought you guys were done with this one. Great work!

And thanks for PIB v2. Good calls on that too.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Aug 22, 2012)

CineSamples @ Wed Aug 22 said:


> Hi graham, drop us a line at [email protected] if you haven't already.
> 
> We will get you fixed up quick.
> 
> Mike



Excellent, thanks Mike. I have indeed been in touch with Support and am pleased to have received a quick and helpful response. The download has now worked and I'm looking forward to exploring the new samples soon.

Regards, Graham


----------



## TeamLeader (Aug 24, 2012)

I have discovered a huge jump in volume on C#4 with v2. My guess it is is one of the round robin notes jumping out???? But what do I know. 

On two of my rigs it is fully reproduceable by just continuously hitting the C#4 at a medium to soft volume. You'll know it if it happens. The speakers go ballistic. Up maybe 20dB from rest of your repetitions.

Can anyone verify this?

Thank

Macpros, Kontakt 5.03, etc


----------



## lallis (Aug 24, 2012)

[quote="The speakers go ballistic. Up maybe 20dB from rest of your repetitions.

Can anyone verify this?[/quote]


I certainly can! Ballistic. 

I think it's somewhere around 90 to 100 velocity, and it happens in both Tape and Direct samples.


Larry


----------



## Blake Ewing (Aug 24, 2012)

TeamLeader @ Fri Aug 24 said:


> I have discovered a huge jump in volume on C#4 with v2. My guess it is is one of the round robin notes jumping out???? But what do I know.
> 
> On two of my rigs it is fully reproduceable by just continuously hitting the C#4 at a medium to soft volume. You'll know it if it happens. The speakers go ballistic. Up maybe 20dB from rest of your repetitions.
> 
> ...



Looks like it's in vel.121-127, F#3-E4; big spike in the left audio channel in that dynamic range for me.

-Blake


----------



## JF (Aug 24, 2012)

I recently purchased this library, fantastic work. Thanks for the V2 update!

Here is a piece I wrote a few days ago using it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAEF1O2BZ-c


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 24, 2012)

TeamLeader @ Fri Aug 24 said:


> I have discovered a huge jump in volume on C#4 with v2. My guess it is is one of the round robin notes jumping out???? But what do I know.
> 
> On two of my rigs it is fully reproduceable by just continuously hitting the C#4 at a medium to soft volume. You'll know it if it happens. The speakers go ballistic. Up maybe 20dB from rest of your repetitions.
> 
> ...



If anyone is having this error, please submit a ticket to [email protected] -- you will receive replacement files. We have since fixed this error, but those of you who downloaded version 2 before we fixed it will still have this problem. Thanks, Cara.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 25, 2012)

My sample rar's are all dated August 16th. Instrument zip is dated the 18th. I haven't yet installed anything because I haven't had the time. I was actually about to finally get to it this afternoon!

But before I do so: do I need to re-download anything?


----------



## TeamLeader (Aug 25, 2012)

The fixes seem to be dated Aug 20th Wes


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 25, 2012)

I was afraid of that! Okay. THANKS


----------



## maest (Aug 26, 2012)

Wes - you do NOT have to download the whole set again. There is one NKI (v2_1) and then a 100+mb file set to replace that top velocity problem for the tape. Create a ticket and CS will help you with those links.


----------



## synapse21 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to use NI New York Grand for all of my piano sketches, but for a comedy sketch, I switched to Piano in Blue and it sounded just wonderful.


----------



## Byronjwu (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys! I did a walkthrough of Piano in Blue V2 update.
Check it out if you're interested.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd1-wRRQpvo&feature=plcp (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd1-wRRQpvo&amp;feature=plcp)


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 3, 2012)

Byronjwu @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> Hey guys! I did a walkthrough of Piano in Blue V2 update.
> Check it out if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd1-wRRQpvo&feature=plcp (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd1-wRRQpvo&amp;feature=plcp)



Nice walk-through. I'm not seeing the Jazz, Classical, and Pop presets? Did those come with the download?


----------



## Byronjwu (Sep 7, 2012)

rystro @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> Byronjwu @ Mon Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! I did a walkthrough of Piano in Blue V2 update.
> ...



I made these presets myself  and of course I'm not allow to spread the presets directly, since it's on the nki files, as you know that is pretty much spread part of the library on the internet for free.

However, if you watch my video I did show the Classical and Jazz preset that I made, you can just simply stop the video and copy what's shown on the interface : ). 
However, if you do want to know the complete presets that I use (such as for pop) just PM me and I will tell you exactly how I set it up o-[][]-o Glad you like my video!


----------

